# Renegades of FUNK - Funkin Audio SX10



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

This is the first part of my review, and I am starting with an overview of the SX10 and have my PPI PC10 as a comparison. 

First of all, these models are the Funkin Audio FASX-250 (Listed as SX10 on the DIYMA website). 



















My OCD was pleased that I received consecutive serial numbers










Since there was a note saying some do not have the logo on the dustcap, I actually requested a blank pair.



















FA (gaskets removed) vs. PC10





































With gasket


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Now I only had my HF multi meter handy, so take the values with a grain of salt. 

One the first sub, both coils measured to be 4.5 ohm:



















Wired parallel the meter was bouncing back and forth from 2.6 to 2.7 ohm:


















Wired in series, the sub measured to be 8.2 ohm:


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

On the second sub, one of the coils measured at 4.6ohm:










The other coil measured at 4.7 ohm:










Wired parallel the sub measured at 2.7ohm:










Wired in a series the sub measured at 8.3 ohm:


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

As far as cosmetics go, the first sub had very minor corrosion on the bottom of the sub:










And the second sub has some corrosion on the basket:










Finally on the underside of the first sub, there is a small spot where the cone didnt get fully glued to the surround:










As for reference, my HF meter measured both of my SVC PC10's at 7.2ohm:


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

This sums up my overview of the of the FASX-250s (SX10's). I will be updating this thread when I get a chance to power them up and will be comparing against my PC10's


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice and detailed information!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah.. Thanks for the info.
I was unaware of the corrosion issue, but it kind of makes sense.
The subs with no logos are in the white boxes. Those are the oldest ones.
Sitting in damp container for 3 years. Uhg..

Let me know if they work out and if not, I'll ship out some new ones for you

ANT


----------



## Clenzer72 (Feb 23, 2013)

Were there ever power results from posted?
If so can you link me? Thanks


----------

